# Fun With MS Paint



## Davey Do (Feb 25, 2022)

I brought up an idea on the Caption This forum on the possibility of presenting a tutorial on how to use MS Paint for captions along with maybe showing how to make cartoons. @Devi expressed an interest, and anybody else interested is welcome to join in. I'm hoping @Gary O', MS Painter extraordinaire, will join in.

This is probably going to be a relatively slow process, as we will communicate with posts, and I plan on down & uploading images to help out. Now, I am completely self-taught and will be showing how to use MS Paint like I would want someone to show me if I was a newbie. Gary O' and I have different techniques, so I hope to learn from him. Feel free to ask questions and give concerns.

Every computer I've ever worked with has MS Paint and can be found by going to the start menu, or Windows icon:


Scroll down until you find MS Paint:




Click on it and this should pop up on your screen:






This is the "Home" screen. If you click on the "View" in the upper left hand corner, a second screen will pop up.

If you've made it this far, you're further than I was the first time that I found MS Paint. If you didn't get this far, together we will figure out why not.

However, if you did get to the Home screen, play around with it, clicking on different icons. Or, if you move your mouse down to the pad and hold down the right click button, the mode is in "Brush" and you can make some squiggles and such.

Don't worry about hurting anything, just let yourself go. And as an old mechanic once told me when I was learning about antique trucks, "Everything's hard until it becomes easy".

I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 25, 2022)

Great topic @Davey Do 

I usually grab a pic and alter it a bit (cut/paste)

like plastering my mug in place of *Jonathan Goldsmith's* in his* Dos Equis *commercial



Then, if I feel the need, go to* Gimp* (a free Photoshop like program) and tighten it up a bit

I'll contribute more when I get settled in tonight

cheers


----------



## Davey Do (Feb 25, 2022)

I'm going to continue and will be glad to backtrack if need be.

We discussed on the Caption This forum about adding captions and/or word balloons to pics we have uploaded. There are several ways to get a pic that you've uploaded to MS Paint for editing. One way is to click on "Pasre" that's on the toolbar:




It is a dropdown, with "Paste" and "Paste From", so click on the Paste From. This should open up the files you've saved on your computer. Go to the file where the pic you want to edit is, open the file, and click on the pic you wish to upload to paint, click on it, and it should appear on the MS Paint screen.

The pic will be surrounded with dotted lines. you can get rid of the dotted lines by clicking anywhere on the screen OUTSIDE of the pic. Now these dotted lines are useful if you wish to resize your pic.

I believe I'll wait for responses before moving on.


----------



## Davey Do (Feb 25, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Great topic @Davey Do


Thanks, Gary! I'm glad you're here, 'cause I want to learn from The Master and will be asking questions.

I'm about at the end of my day in the art room but will check back before closing shop.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 25, 2022)

Davey Do said:


> I want to learn from The Master and will be asking questions.


Heh, I'm self taught also

Like anything, if you desire to do it, you will

Like a friend once told me *'It's not rocket surgery'*


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 25, 2022)

Davey Do said:


> I brought up an idea on the Caption This forum on the possibility of presenting a tutorial on how to use MS Paint for captions along with maybe showing how to make cartoons. @Devi expressed an interest, and anybody else interested is welcome to join in. I'm hoping @Gary O', MS Painter extraordinaire, will join in.
> 
> This is probably going to be a relatively slow process, as we will communicate with posts, and I plan on down & uploading images to help out. Now, I am completely self-taught and will be showing how to use MS Paint like I would want someone to show me if I was a newbie. Gary O' and I have different techniques, so I hope to learn from him. Feel free to ask questions and give concerns.
> 
> ...


I'd certainly be interested since I am so untalented it is pitiful.  Maybe I'll learn something creative before I die.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 25, 2022)

Davey Do said:


> play around with it


Couple nice tools when playing around;

The eraser

*aaaaand* the 'redo' (my 'oopsy' bailout)


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 25, 2022)

Davey Do said:


> will be asking questions.


Y'know, the best way for me to learn, is asking questions (after stumbling thru something for hours on end)

So, anybody, ask away


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2022)

I don't have windows..I have a MAC....


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I don't have windows..I have a MAC....


MAC probably have like tools, but, if you so desire, there _*is *_a way to download MS Paint for MAC

Google  MS Paint for MAC


----------



## Myquest55 (Feb 25, 2022)

I've been wanting to check out the art part of windows.  It got lost on my to-do list.  Thanks, Davy, for bringing it up and offering assistance.  I'll have to play this weekend!


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 25, 2022)

Davey Do said:


> I'm going to continue and will be glad to backtrack if need be.
> 
> We discussed on the Caption This forum about adding captions and/or word balloons to pics we have uploaded. There are several ways to get a pic that you've uploaded to MS Paint for editing. One way is to click on "Pasre" that's on the toolbar:
> 
> ...


I don't get MS paint, I get paint 3D.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 26, 2022)

Use your search box, beside the start button and try searching just for paint.
Paint 3D was an _improvement _over MS Paint but so many people didn’t like
it, Microsoft decided to allow the two to coexist in Windows. Paint 3D may
show up in your search but choose the other, non 3D, version.


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I don't have windows..I have a MAC....


I have Mac too and we do have the app called preview which in the Tools section allows you to do several things to a picture.
We also have Paint Brush


You can find these under Applications.....good fun to play around with the


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> I have Mac too and we do have the app called preview which in the Tools section allows you to do several things to a picture.
> We also have Paint Brush
> 
> View attachment 210532
> ...


thanks Mizmo...I wasn't aware of those, I'll have a look...


----------



## HarryHawk (Feb 26, 2022)

Thanks for sharing your knowledge and wisdom


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 26, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> thanks Mizmo...I wasn't aware of those, I'll have a look...





HarryHawk said:


> Thanks for sharing your knowledge and wisdom




Welcome any time...
BTW I am running with Mac Monterey now which is a bit older system so probably improved with the newer versions


----------



## Davey Do (Feb 26, 2022)

There are so very many art programs out there for two and three demensional art, memes, GIFs, animations etc. I continue to use MS Pint because it fits my needs, and as my Dad said, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 26, 2022)

Davey Do said:


> There are so very many art programs out there for two and three demensional art, memes, GIFs, animations etc. I continue to use MS Pint because it fits my needs, and as my Dad said, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it".


Was that a Pint with your Paint Davey Do?

Yes I was with Windows 10 til 2016 and had a lot of fun with MS Paint.
I started in 1999 with W98 and Paint Shop was  separate app to be downloaded but oh it was great.
 I made birthday cards, invitation cards and other fun stuff

Those were the days of dial up and minimum gigabytes and other problems but we managed.


----------



## Judycat (Feb 26, 2022)

I used to play with Paint a lot when I was learning to use a personal computer. Those were days when everything was new. Now I don't bother. I guess I have lost my fun self. Blah I'm becoming my mom and dad. Pretty soon I'll be looking out the windows all day to see what the neighbors are doing.


----------

